# Another top job!



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd just like to extend my thanks to Peter Richards - Eclipse Auto Valet for all his hard work detailing my car last week.

As i'm selling the car, wanting a quick job and after a recommendation (thanks Chris), i gave Peter a bell regarding my car.

After a mad journey thanks to his Sat nav Peter came up and had a pre look over the car. Job was agreed and booked in.

I knew Peter would do a great job and he didn't disappoint! Never seen the paint work looking so good and whoever buys it is going to get a great car in even better condition thanks to Peter.

He's a top bloke, knows exactly what he's talking about and all for a great price.

Would definately recommend him to anyone!

A couple of pics.










































Gaz


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks gareth , fingers crossed you find a new owner .
thanks again for the comments


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Proper job! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

hey see pal the net aint all bad, good to see some one showig there thanks for ya work

looks like a nice job to me


----------

